# how to open .dfc files



## sajinab92 (Aug 16, 2013)

how to open .DFC files
Hi friends,
Hi friends,

I have locked some of very important files in a folder lock , i do not remember which series is that, it happened some 1 to 2 years back, and then after some days i forgot the password and so i have uninstalled it. Now when i try opening the files which i have locked in the folder lock , it shows "Invalid Image", those were jpg files & doc files, but when i saw the properties it is showing that it is a DFC (.dfc) file. I tried many software's to open those files or to change the file extension but i could not. Some of the software's which i tried are as follows,
Pareto Logic file cure,
File extension changer,
File viewer,

all these are waste. Now i am suffering a lot, i need those files back, its very important.Please i request help from everyone. Please help me.
sajinab92 is online now Report Post


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Whatever software program you used to encrypt (lock) the files should be reinstalled and then you can create a password and try and open them. If you can't remember the password you created previously or continue to have problems, contact the software vendor.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome TSF,

DCF Files are Audio files primarily associated with Voicemail File.

Here`s a program that will open it: File View Pro - free trial
FileViewPro - Open Any File With ONE Program! - Developed by Microsoft Partner.


----------

